

Ask HN: Which startups currently use Launchrock? - chromedude

I would love to create a list of all the Launchrockers around town.
======
thomasknoll
hint: there are over 3000 pages launched via launchrock, but not all of them
are startups.

~~~
chromedude
very true...

